# 1 step cut & finish



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

Morning guys, 

I plan on machine polishing my panther black fiesta this weekend. The paint work isn't too bad but when the sun catches it, it's swirls galour!!!

I have a silverline machine polisher & monza car care pads. I'm looking for preferable a one step cut and finish polish, that isn't going to leave holo grams etc.

So what are your suggestions for a one step?

Or am I better going with two stage? Cut then finish? If so, what are people's suggestions for this?

Trying to keep to a decent budget and small-ish bottles, even of the bottles are only big enough to do the car once.

Thanks in advance,

Jack!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Meguiars Ultimate Compound or M205

i would use UC on different pads (starting with the mildest) on a test area to see what pad to use.


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

I've recently bought some UC but I thought it was more of a polish to use by hand... The pads I've have are a cutting, polishing & finishing pad, would you recommend using polishing pad? They're just the pads that came with the machine from monza & then the finishing pad to apply Adonis by bmd?

Would I be better off upgrading the pads? They're 5" ones...


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm looking at the dodo juice fin pads...


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Jack1395 said:


> I've recently bought some UC but I thought it was more of a polish to use by hand... The pads I've have are a cutting, polishing & finishing pad, would you recommend using polishing pad? They're just the pads that came with the machine from monza & then the finishing pad to apply Adonis by bmd?
> 
> Would I be better off upgrading the pads? They're 5" ones...


UC is GREAT on a machine!
5" pads are great, too.

be sure to prime the pad if using UC!
read here (pay attention to "Pad Priming" section). just replace M105 with UC (almost same cut, but much longer working time): http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/polishing-how-to-with-meguiars-m105-m205/


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

Which pads would you recommend? It's a rotary machine if that makes a difference...


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

have you used a rotary before?


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

No, just d/a, I had my old bonnet in the back garden i plan to practice on..


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Sonax EX04-06
Brilliant product - good cut and refines nicely to leave zero holograms

Doesnt dust either which is a bonus


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

rupes uhs great 1 step product


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Jack1395 said:


> No, just d/a, I had my old bonnet in the back garden i plan to practice on..


i have no practice on using a rotary, so you can dismiss my comments, as all i wrote is regarding a DA.


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

Ahhh I've ordered some Koch chemie p202 and they're pads to suit! My plan is to so the swirl removal with p202 with they're orange anti hologram pad, use there soft black polishing pad with Adonis, seal with Gtechniq c2v3 and wax with with sirus dark bmd wax


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Koch chemie lack blue should sort you out nicely


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

greymda said:


> i have no practice on using a rotary, so you can dismiss my comments, as all i wrote is regarding a DA.


All of what you said goes for rotary too. :thumb:

Stick with your Ultimate Compound Jack!


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

Really Raven? I've ordered the p202 for the job as slims detaling said it'd be good for what I want? I may try both and see what gives me the best results!

Any tips for using a rotary polisher?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Optimum Polish II is good also.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

You want Cut&Finish? It`s work like wonderland.

http://professional.sonax.com/Vehic...node)/14264/225300-SONAX-ProfiLine-Cut-finish


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Jack1395 said:


> Ahhh I've ordered some Koch chemie p202 and they're pads to suit! My plan is to so the swirl removal with p202 with they're orange anti hologram pad, use there soft black polishing pad with Adonis, seal with Gtechniq c2v3 and wax with with sirus dark bmd wax


Instead of that maybe look at just using the p202 on an orange pad it finishes down VERY VERY well and the gloss levels are almost unbeatable s
OR instead of going over with adonis go back over it with the 202 on a black pad then have a look and see what you think. Then seal as per


----------



## jarekrk_PL (Nov 25, 2014)

James_R said:


> Sonax EX04-06
> Brilliant product - good cut and refines nicely to leave zero holograms
> 
> Doesnt dust either which is a bonus


You talked me to this:thumb:
I will share opinion after weekend.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Jack1395 said:


> .....Any tips for using a rotary polisher?


Don't worry about trying to correct anything, use a finish polish and pad and learn to move the machine around the paint. Keep the speeds nice and low, very few products will require anything over 1500rpm so when learning I would say stick to around 1000.


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

As far as I know the Koch chemie p202 is an AIO polish, containing carnuba wax and non-fugitive silicones.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Scholl S17 gets my vote. Finishes down well and has good bite.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

saul said:


> As far as I know the Koch chemie p202 is an AIO polish, containing carnuba wax and non-fugitive silicones.


P202 is OTR,:lol:


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

Clyde said:


> Scholl S17 gets my vote. Finishes down well and has good bite.


Massively surprised it took 22 post to get this suggested. I did a fiesta for a friend last year from never bothered in three years to around 90% corrected in about 6 hours. All thanks to S17 on a purple pad. Only some damage caused by her handbag could not be rectified with this combo. I think the topic starter already ordered, but take a look at this if you are not satisfied.

Will be getting some S20 soon and maybe that is even better for the job at hand.

Good luck!


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

Just checked this guys, been away so missed the replys!! 

Thank you all for the advice! 

So you recommend p202 on the orange pad and seal? Does is give a really good finish?

I have experience with d/a but my first time using rotary, I guess it'll just be a case of taking my time! Will I be better applying Adonis by hand or machine?

Another quick question, how long do I leave BMD Sirus before buffing?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Take a look at the spec sheet mate

http://www.koch-chemie.de/en/Detailing/Paintwork/

You can see the p202 is an AIO but if you are going to seal after maybe take a look further up at the m201 or even the f501. All of them finish down very very nicely ( i personally think better than rupes keramik but thats probably just me.)


----------



## Jack1395 (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice one cheers, I do have a small problem, they've delivered it to my German address!!!!! Which isn't great, just have to collect it at Easter haha


----------

